# Terra Cotta smoker



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey I found a pretty cool thing today here is the link
http://www.instructables.com/id/a-littl ... ta-smoker/


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

that's pretty friggin cool, I beat that's cheap too. Gotta try that


----------

